# installing freebsd on a toshiba electronic notebook computer



## willyeahright (Dec 4, 2014)

i noticed i ran into an issue possibly uefi-related on a very modern notebook computer; the mobile computing device mentioned fails boot, so installation seems impossible.

any suggestions? the notebook computer has an 11-inch touchscreen. would the 10.1 uefi update solve this in potential? if so i'll fetch the electronic notebook computer and do a test run. additionally, there's the ' celeron ' processor that gives myself reason to believe that ' speedstep can be disabled ' ? if needed.

theoryrhetorical update:

the discontinued use of celeron processors might have helped solve the toshiba issue.

- will -


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2014)

There's not much to go on there.  What version of FreeBSD did you try?  What is the model number of the Toshiba?


----------



## willyeahright (Jul 5, 2015)

never mind... turns out there was an issue with the uefi that was unrelated to freebsd, and of course said device still boots.

*** update ***

possesion of being without a readable ( at least in theory readable ) electronic notebook computer somewhat solved the installation issue.

the return of notebook support has been an accepted practice, so there are instances where certain functions can be withheld without causing problems with some of the modern processors and other hardware.


----------



## willyeahright (Feb 3, 2018)

the mystery of the whereabouts of the notebook computer continues, though there is notice of worthy changes concerning the legality of police and sheriffs that ' if this ever happened ' : forgot what they take from you, or ' other '.

there is a theory that the notebook is still readable, so even while i am having trouble understanding where the dissappearing electrons and protons go, i should remain focused and understand that has nothing to have done with finding a computer ( as far as i have known )

while freebsd can go at any time, theory is, notebook should stay... ( value=temp )


----------



## willyeahright (Sep 22, 2018)

simply because reasoned the laptop / notebook ran away again, i am having difficulty testing the uefi and similar features for the sake of research mostly...

i am starting to realize why this would cause an installation issue on a lenovo.


```
// instance what_is_this_about( ' ' ) {

// x prime pumpkin numbering understands how a morphing shell shell station could result in a memory relapse that could really change how one could view what a notebook is for. notepad os other is non related.
// ask the post office if your notebook is safe.
// why comments will work after compile time; never mess with a person's personal items without expecting a reaction...
// also, avoid writing code that could cause a vet to become very irate.
// avoid stealing notebooks that would show you information that would upset you because a translator is required for a language that is in development

// exit( ' ' );
// ;

// }
```


----------

